# Kinder E-Bike



## Azrael (11. April 2015)

Hi Zusammen!

Mir geistert schon seit einiger Zeit ein Gedanke durch den Kopf: Wie vergrößere ich die Reichweite meiner Tochter?
Wir wohnen im Mittelgebirge, schon recht steil hier. Vor allem für Kinder. Touren mit der Kleinen sind meist nach wenigen Kilometern wegen Unlust oder Erschöpfung (gehört ja irgendwie zusammen) zu ende.

Seit einiger Zeit fahre ich vom Bahnhof mit dem Fahrrad nach Hause. Das sind ca. 3km und 250hm auf Straße. Diesen Heimweg teile ich mir oft mit einem, sagen wir mal: 'betagterem Herren' und seinem Pedelec, E-Bike, E-Mofa (Wie man das auch immer nennen will). Schon irgendwie Cool, die Dinger und gehen ziemlich ab.

Seit dem ich diesen Herren kenne, will ich so etwas für meine Tochter auf die Beine stellen. Zu kaufen habe ich so etwas noch nie gesehen. Deswegen sieht der Plan momentan wie folgt aus:
Ich baue ihr aktuelles 20' Commencal Ramones mit einem Frontmotor zum E-Bike um. Dabei soll der Motor und der Akku entfernt werden können um wieder ein normales Kinderrad draus zu machen. Aufbauen kann man das ja recht simpel.

Allerdings bin ich nicht so sicher ob ich das wirklich so tun soll. Ich habe keinerlei Elektro Erfahrung und habe die Befürchtung sie kommt nicht damit zurecht. So ganz ungefährlich ist die Sache ja auch nicht.

Was haltet Ihr von der Idee?
Habt Ihr so etwas schon gesehen oder gar im Einsatz?

Vielen Dank
Azrael


----------



## track94 (11. April 2015)

Gibt hier im Forum schon einen Vorstellungsthread von einem 20" E- Bike mit Diskussion  über die Sinnhaftigkeit.
Oder im Netz bens e bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (12. April 2015)

Schau mal hier: http://ben-e-bike.com/index.html
bzw.: http://blog.ben-e-bike.com/#category0

Ben's Papa kann dir bestimmt ein paar Tips geben.


----------



## Waldfabi (12. April 2015)

Hallo Azrael, 
genau das hab ich meiner 8jährigen Tochter über Winter gebaut.
Das Rad lässt sich in ca. 5-10min von E-Rad auf normales MTB umbauen und wird in beiden Varianten häufig genutzt.
Letzte Woche waren wir am Gardasee (im E-Rad-Trimm) und hatten enorm viel Spaß und einen unglaublichen Aktionsradius. Bei der Tour zum Tennosee hat sie zum Glück immer brav auf uns gewartet.

Ich hab dir mal 2 Bilder; 1mal mit Strom 13,6kg und 1mal nackt 9,2kg.




 

 

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Waldfabi (12. April 2015)

Uups, 2mal das gleiche Bild......

 

Jetzt ist auch die nackte Version abgebildet.


----------



## SebT-Rex (19. April 2015)

ich persönlich finde die Idee sehr gut und auch deinen Ansatz völlig richtig. Du wirst sicherlich die ein oder andere Anfeindung erleben, das kann dir aber egal sein, wenn du mit deinem Kind zig gute Stunden draussen verbringst!
Zur Technik: Wir haben auf der Eurobike 2013 auch ein Kinder Ebike präsentiert, damals war die Zeit noch nicht reif dafür, es hat einfach keinen interessiert. Ich würde wegen dem Fahrverhalten und vor allem der Kontrolle auf losem Untergrund immer einen Heckmotor verwenden, hier gibt es viele verschiedene Varianten, auch schon viel Gebrauchtes. sehr sanft und kraftvoll ist z.B. der GoSwissDrive. sehr interessant ist das Konzept von Zehus, hier sitzt alles in der Nabe, keinerlei Kabelei...


----------



## Azrael (20. April 2015)

Schön das Ihr mich in der Sache bestärkt!
Ich werde mich dann mal an dieses Projekt dran geben und hier berichten.


----------



## Bens_Papa (22. April 2015)

Hallo Azrael,

ich oder besser gesagt mein Sohn hat nun mittlerweile 400 km überaus positive Erfahrungen mit seinem E-Bike.
In meinem Blog schreibe ich ja regelmäßig darüber.
Eins solltest Du aber bei Deinem Projekt gleich vergessen - ein Frontantrieb hat an einem Kinderrad wirklich gar nichts zu suchen!
Ein Kinderrad muss vorne leicht sein und Antriebseinflüsse in der Lenkung sind wirklich das Letzte für Kids.

Falls Du Fragen hast, mail mich an.

Grße
Robin


----------



## otzbiker (8. Mai 2015)

@Waldfabi : Welchen Antrieb hast du bei dem Bike deiner Tochter verwendet?


----------



## Waldfabi (8. Mai 2015)

Das ist ein gebrauchter Ansmann 36v.
Batterie ist Eigenbau incl. passendem Ladegerät.
Steuerung und Kabel sind alle angepasst und direkt verlötet.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Azrael (8. Mai 2015)

Das mit den Akkus ist das einzige, was bei mir schon klar ist. Ich werde meine Makita 18v Akkus verwenden. Die haben zwar nur 4Ah sind dafür aber schön leicht und ich habe 4 davon. Die 36v bekomme ich mit diesem Gerät (Das ich auch schon habe):
http://www.amazon.de/Makita-BCV01-Externer-Akku-Adapter-2x18V/dp/B005OQ597Y


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bens_Papa (8. Mai 2015)

Ein 20" Rad mit Frontantrieb und 36V Akku? Das wird ein Himmelsfahrtskommando für Dein Kind.
Ich bin ganz bewusst beim Ben-E-Bike von 36V auf 24V zurückgegangen, weil auch dann schon der Motor mehr als genug Dampf hat, um mein E-Bike am Berg nass zu machen. Die ersten Versuche mit 36V zeigten auch bei geringer Unterstützungsstufe ein unharmonisches, zu ruckartiges Verhalten. Man bedenke das geringe Systemgewicht aus Fahrer und Rad von etwa 35 kg. Da braucht man keine 40 Nm und über 200 Watt Spitzenleistung!!


----------



## Azrael (8. Mai 2015)

Das mit dem Hinterrad ist gesetzt. Ich bin eins mit Vorderradantrieb gefahren, das macht keinen Sinn.
Ich suche gerade einen Controller, den man so weit drosseln kann, das es mit dem geringen Gewicht funktioniert. Dein Hinweis mit dem ruckeln ist berechtigt. Darüber hatte ich mir bislang keine Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## Bens_Papa (8. Mai 2015)

Was wiegen denn Deine Makita-Akkus?


----------



## Azrael (8. Mai 2015)

Ca 500g das stück. Also mit der Box ca. 1,3kg.


----------



## Waldfabi (8. Mai 2015)

Das mit der enormen Power war auch meine größte Sorge.
Ich bin allerdings überrascht, wie soft der Ansmann auf Stufe 1 und 2 zur Sache geht.
Da ich einen 28" Motor in 24" eingespeicht habe, sind die Unterstützungsstufen jeweils etwa 3km/h langsamer als im 28" Laufrad

Bei meiner Tochter passt das perfekt.


@Azrael: wo wohnst du denn? Evtl. kannst du dir das Bike ja mal aus der Nähe ansehen.


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Waldfabi (8. Mai 2015)

doppelpost
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bens_Papa (8. Mai 2015)

Na ja 1,3 kg für den Akku ist nicht gerade leicht.
Der komplette Akkupack vom Ben-E-Bike wiegt *incl. Controller* und Kabel 997g (24V und 170 Wh).

Wenn Du noch einen Cute Q100 CST-Motor brauchst, dann sage Bescheid (das ist der Motor, den ich auch verwendet habe). Ich habe hier zwei Stück als teuer erkaufte Fehllieferung von BMS hier liegen :-(


----------



## Bens_Papa (8. Mai 2015)

@ Tom: Bei Stufe 1 und 2 ist beim Cute mit 36V auch noch alles in Ordnung. Aber wer sagt Dir, dass Dein Kind nicht auch mal die anderen Stufen ausprobiert. Und mit Stufe 5 treibt mich dieser Motor mit 36V in meinem 26er Rad auch jeden Berg hoch (und ich wiege 90 kg).


----------



## Waldfabi (8. Mai 2015)

Ich hab eine Tochter  !
Da ist der "Abenteuerdrang" zum Glück sehr übersichtlich.
Bei den Ausfahrten bislang (ca. 200km nur Offroad) war ich sehr überrascht wie vernünftig sie mit dem Bike umgeht.
Bergab schaltet sie den Antrieb sogar selbstständig aus.


Vielleicht ist meine Kleine aber auch nicht repräsentativ.
Die fährt nämlich auch schon seit letztem Sommer selbstständig unseren Traktor.
(BJ 58, 1100kg, 17Ps).

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Azrael (8. Mai 2015)

Ich schätze meine Tochter auch als eher vernünftig ein, aber man kann ja nie wissen.
Braucht man dieses Display mit der Verstellung eigentlich? Prinzipiell würde es ja reichen, einmal Stufe 1 einzustellen und es dann dabei zu belassen. Wie ihr seht, bin ich noch komplett am Anfang


----------



## Waldfabi (8. Mai 2015)

Es gibt unterschiedliche Regelungen beim E-Bike.
Ein Ansmann hat lediglich eine RPM Messung.
D.h: Die Steuerung wartet auf das Signal, dass die Kurbel bewegt wird. Nach ca. einer Kurbelumdrehung setzt dann der Motor ein und dreht mit einer festgelegten Drehzahl.
Ob die Kleine nun fest mittritt oder nicht, ist dem System egal.
Sie kann auch einfach nur machen als ob.... und sich vom Motor ziehen lassen.
Somit fährt das Rad dann: 1.Stufe 5Km/h, 2.Stufe 8Km/h, 3.Stufe 13Km/h bis 6 Stufe um die 25Km/h
Hört man auf zu treten, geht der Antrieb nach ein paar 1/10 sec. aus.
(Diese Systeme laufen alle etwas nach, wenn man nicht mit einer zusätzlichen Bremsgriff-Abschaltung arbeitet. Sobald man den Bremsgriff betätigt ist der Motor sofort aus.)

Ein teureres System wie Bosch/Yamaha/Panasonic etc. ist ein sogenanntes Kraftgesteuertes System und verarbeitet mehrere Signale:
Drehmoment an der Kurbel, Geschwindigkeit des Rades, Trittfrequenz etc.
Der Bosch verarbeitet ca. 200 Signale pro Sekunde.
Diese Systeme reagieren meist feinfühliger und schneller auf Treten, Bremsen etc.
Leider sind die Systeme aber auch teurer/schwerer und vor allem nicht schnell an- und abbaubar.

Stellt man bei einem RPM System fix auf Stufe 1, heißt das:
Die Kleine hält zwar am steilen Berg bis ca. 5Km/h mit, darüber steigt aber der Motor aus und sie fährt ohne Unterstützung.
Auf dem Radweg benötigt meine Kleine teilweise Stufe 5 oder sogar 6.


Ich hoffe, es ist einigermaßen verständlich....


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Azrael (8. Mai 2015)

Das war sogar Sehr verständlich. Danke.


----------

